# Upholstery cleaning tips?



## Sarah K. (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I just bought a used couch off Craigslist that is in good condition, but has a little smudgy grime on the arms- looks like dust/soot from a woodstove. I've already given it a once over with the steam cleaner, which has helped some, but I'm wondering if anyone has any tips to share, other than repeated rounds with the steam cleaner?

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Sarah, I wish I could remember the brand name, but I had great results with an aerosole sp? spray uph. cleaner from Autozone. I asked an older lady who worked there which one worked best and she didn't hesitate! So not a solution, but a strategy, maybe! Good luck! Oh, I used it on my dog aused wing chair, and it looks 20 yrs younger! ldc


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I have had great success using Oxyclean on vintage linens to remove stains without the hazards of bleach, so I would try spritzing the areas with a fairly strong Oxyclean solution until it is good and wet, give it a few minutes then suck it back out with a carpet cleaner attachment or a shop vac. You might have to repeat a couple times, but I'd let it dry out in between so as not to saturate the padding under the fabric.


----------

